# Fahrergewicht und Federraten beim Intense 951



## noox (7. April 2010)

Ich habe aus diversen englischen Foren die Federraten und Gewichtsangaben von 951-Fahrern rausgesucht. Welche fährt ihr in Abhängigkeit von Gewicht, Dämpfer und Federweg?

RC4 - 8.0"
68 kg - 150- lb - 400
77 kg - 170  lb - 400
79 kg - 175+ lb - 400
91 kg - 200  lb - 500
98 kg - 215- lb - 500
114 kg - 250  lb - 450

RC4 - 8.5"
70 kg - 155 lb - 400
79 kg - 175 lb - 450


CCDB - 8.0"
77 kg - 170+ lb - 500
79 kg - 175  lb - 350
79 kg - 175  lb - 500 (not happy)
86 kg - 190+ lb - 550
100 kg - 220+ lb - 550

CCDB - 8.5"
104 kg - 230+ lb - 550


BOS Stoy - 8.0"
75 kg - 165  lb - 350

BOS Stoy - 8.5"
114 kg - 250+ lb - 500

Roco 8.0"
79 kg - 175  lb - 400
82 kg - 180- lb - 400


X-Fusion Vector HLR 8.5
82 kg - 180  lb - 550 Ti

Vivid 8.0"
75 kg - 165  lb - 500


1 lb = 453,6 g.   150 lb * 0,454 = 68,1 kg
Das +/- bei der Gewichtsangabe steht für mit oder ohne Equipment - aber ich weiß jetzt nimmer, was was heißt


----------



## swabian (7. April 2010)

Es gibt schon ein ähnliches Thema, nämlich Feder und Sag Intense 951, da würde es reinpassen, ich glaube Du hast es sogar eröffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noox (7. April 2010)

Plan wäre, hier konkrete Angaben zu sammeln. Ich habe mich relativ schwer getan, die richtige Feder rauszusuchen, und hab schlussendlich vermutlich eine zu weiche erwischt. Die Sag-Angabe von Intense dürfte nämlich viel zu weich sein. Damit ist man auf Angaben von anderen angewiesen. Je mehr Daten, desto leichter kann jemand die richtige Feder für sich finden.


----------



## der T (11. April 2010)

vivid mit intense tune 550lbs bei 86 kg........perfect


----------



## DH_RYDA (11. April 2010)

was noch interessant wäre bei den ganzen angaben, wäre die bevorzugte FW einstellung. der eine oder andere, der bei kurzen einstellung schon eher zu weich unterwegs ist, wird bei 8,5 schon die nächst höhere federhärte benötigen


----------



## metalfreak (12. April 2010)

also ich nenn seit heute einen revox mein eigen im 951. werde morgen spätestens übermorgen den revox mit einer 400er feder bei einem fahrfertigem gewicht von ca. 78kg testen.

davor fuhr ich ein rc4 mit 500 feder und dann mit 400er. die 400er fühlte sich beim draufsetzen arg weich an, aber beim fahren war es nicht ganz so der fall. es war eher angenehm und alles wurde vom fahrwerk geschluckt ohne durchzuschlagen.


----------



## MLK-LAW (2. Mai 2010)

also die Federraten sind etwas dubios.... allein die für den CCDB sind ein Witz!
Als Anhaltspunkt würde ich euch empfehlen mal hier vorbei zu sehen:

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## noox (2. Mai 2010)

> Als Anhaltspunkt würde ich euch empfehlen mal hier vorbei zu sehen:
> 
> http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


Das was da rauskommt ist meiner Meinung nach auch zu wenig. Ein User hat mal gemeint, dass der Calculator für VPP2 nicht geeignet ist.


----------

